# New Ranger



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Check the exhaust system for a broken hanger, bent heat shield or misaligned system. Try to duplicate the noise by brake torquing the engine. If that is not it this should still be under the manufacturers 3-36 warrantee. I'd schedule an appointment to drop the truck off and leave it overnight. The dealer must be able to duplicate the noise to make a repair.


----------

